

Ask HN: Ideas/problems that are hi-tech in nature and hard to implement. - anujkk

From last few years I have been doing many interesting projects that aimed to solve some real world problems but they were mostly not too technical in nature(mostly web application involving db or simple mobile apps).<p>Now, I am craving to write some code that solves some technologically difficult problem(but still worth solving).<p>Do you have any such ideas? Do you have any such technological problems with no solution available at this moment?
======
iambot
Why not scour gitHub for "technologically difficult" projects to contribute
towards? That way you can pick ones suited to your expertise/field-of-
knowledge.

~~~
anujkk
That's also an option. I will go through that. Btw, any recommendation for
such projects at gitHub?

